# window door seal leakage



## crumbcruncher (Jan 10, 2006)

i have an '89 nissan pulsar nx w/ T-Tops... ever since i've had the car it leaks around the door seals, mostly around the t-top area... the water works its way from the t-top area in between the seal and the window, then drips on the interior... every time i get my car after a rain, i have to bring w/ me a towel to sit on, cause the one side of the seat is soaked... what can i do to remedy the problem?


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

First, isolate the leak.
This is harder than it looks.

Sit in the car and have someone run water over it with a hose . No pressure spray. When you see water coming in, trace it back to the leak.
Be carefull, water will flow around corners.

Most of the time, the leak is from a ripped or rotted weather seal.
You may have success by reparing it with black silicone RTV.

Also look at lock down mechanisms to see if you can tighten 
or re-align them.

And yeah, welcome to T-tops.......


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I had a buddy that worked for an outfit called Water Doctors. He made a ton of $$$ off t-tops. If I recall..... he recommended a silicone spray lube to keep the rubber soft and leak resistant. Don't quote me on that. Ask a detail shop or the dealer.

BTW - a couple of years ago a guy on these boards asked me to get him a "slide lever thingy" for Pulsar t-tops. I got it for him and he seems to have fallen off the earth. So if anyone needs a slide lever thingy I got one in excellent condition.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Mmmmm, T-tops, fun.. I had the same problem with my TA, the seals just tend to get old and brittle from the years, and end up cracking and such. If you don't wanna replace your seals, try using some baby oil or vasoline to condition the seals a little. It should help out unless your leak is major.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> If you don't wanna replace your seals, try using some baby oil or vasoline to condition the seals a little. It should help out unless your leak is major.


Vasoline = petrolium jelly. Will break down rubber. Petrolium + rubber = very bad. 
Baby oil, I use it to remove gum and sticky goo left from labels. It breaks down adhesives. Removes road tar and icky pic too. May be petrolium based too.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

believe it or not, it does work. Just a light coating really helps out.


----------



## twincam_man (Apr 1, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but does anyone know where to get oem fitting door seals? I found a bunch of "universal" cut to fit weatherstripping, but want to make it as stock as possible....I just got a "non-leaking" 87 nx se with 122k miles in great shape...BUT it leaks alot for a non-leaking car! lol any help guys??:newbie:


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Never found new seals for my 89 Pulsar, but I bought some automatic transmission seal conditioner, and paint it on to the rubber seals. The conditioner has special chemicals that soften the rubber and cause it to swell up. It works pretty good on old dry seals.


----------



## twincam_man (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Bobo! Im going to give it a shot...but some areas are torn up and i really need to find weatherstripping that has that slight top overhang/overhook, i feel like if i use just the reg universal stuff it will leak sooner than later....blah....:wtf:


----------



## ChristianCMcKay (Jun 13, 2011)

Again, I'm digging up an old post.

I've had this Pulsar in my family since I was around 6 and my dad owned it before me. Since the day he got it, the t-tops have been leaking. Do you think the automatic transmission seal conditioner would work for these seals or if I need to just get some cut to fit weather stripping?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

if the seals are not torn the conditioner might do the trick. If you carefully remove the weatherstripping and soak it in the conditioner for a few hours it will do better than just painting it on the weatherstrip


----------

